# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  De Weg Terug,Iemand ervaring?

## gabry

Ik ben me aan het informeren over een andere manier van afbouwen, nu heb ik het programma De weg terug gevonden op internet, en wil graag weten of hier iemand ervaring mee heeft???
www.dewegterug.nl 
Groetjes Gabry

----------


## Ilse34

Zeker de moeite waard om te proberen. Geen ervaring mee.
In België hebben we ook iemand die werkt zonder medicijnen, ik ga hem eens een mailtje sturen want ook al ben ik nog maar 2 weken aan t slikken.
Ik voel me mezelf niet meer en dat is ook niet fijn..

http://www.homo-energeticus.be/

Sterkte!
liefs
Ilse

----------


## Ilse34

Voila net een mailtje gezonden. 
ik hoop dat zij me kunnen helpen.

----------


## gabry

> Voila net een mailtje gezonden. 
> ik hoop dat zij me kunnen helpen.


Ja dat hoop ik ook hou je me op de hoogte?

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi'kes Gabry,

De behandeling in de energie kliniek zou erg duur zijn.
Dus daar ga ik niet naar toe.
ik denk wel dat voedingssupplementen en natuurproducten kunnen helpen bij de afbouw.
Ik zelf neem vitamine B en visoliepillen. 
Gisteren op tv ook vernomen van een prof van Leuven dat al dat detoxen niets uithaald.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gabry, heb jij het programma 'de weg terug' uitgeprobeerd of iets anders gevonden wat jou helpt?

Sleepy, jammer dat de behandeling in Belgie te duur is bij die kliniek. Hoe staat het nu met het afbouwen?

----------


## gabry

Hoi Luuss, Ja ik ben bezig met het programma en ik ben heel enthousiast! Ik heb nu al 8 mg. zonder problemen en zonder afkickverschijnselen afgebouwd!!! Ik weet zeker dat het me dit keer gaat lukken, de supplementen doen echt wat ze beloven, ik heb me sinds 10 jaar niet meer zo goed gevoeld, ik slaap goed heb veel meer energie, en heb vertrouwen dat ik zonder medicatie kan gaan leven. Voor iedereen een aanrader!!

----------


## gabry

Hoi Sleepy, zoals je in mijn antwoord op Luuss kunt lezen ben ik razend enthousiast!
Ik heb het geluk dat via mijn contactpersoon van de gemeente (ik zit in een uitkering) het volledige programma tot volgend jaar vergoed krijg!! Fantastisch he? Jammer voor jou dat het te duur bleek te zijn. Als je vragen hebt omtrent het programma beantwoord ik ze graag. Je kunt ook veel info halen uit de site www.dewegterug.nl 
Groetjes Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gabry,

Fijn dat het programma zo goed voor jou werkt, dat je je zo goed voelt en goed slaapt en dat de gemeente het voor jou vergoed! Ik hoop dat je er zo enthousiast over blijft en dat je dankzij deze weg medicatievrij wordt en kan blijven! Heel veel succes en positiviteit!

Groetjes Lucia

----------


## Ilse34

Hé Gabry,

Leuk nog eens wat te horen van jou.
Hou je ons op de hoogte?
ik ben nog niet aan stoppen toe momenteel maar dat komt nog wel.

Succes nog!
groetjes
Ilse

----------


## gabry

Hey Ilse,
Je moet er zelf ook helemaal klaar voor zijn, ik vergelijk het zelf met stoppen met roken, dat moet je ook zelf willen anders werkt geen enkele methode, ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat! Ik hou je op de hoogte, groetjes Gabry.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo  :Smile: 

Wat Gabry zegt klopt, als je wil stoppen met iets moet je er zelf klaar voor zijn en het echt willen, anders lukt het niet. Heel veel succes allebei!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Ilse34

hé Gabry hoe gaat het ondertussen?

----------


## gabry

Ha!

Het gaat geweldig!

Ik zit nu inmiddels op 9 mg.
Ik heb een paar weken griep gehad, maar ik voel me nu weer steeds meer als "vanouds" en daarmee bedoel ik sinds ik ben begonnen met de weg terug.
 :Smile: 
Liefs Gabry

----------


## Ilse34

Fantastisch Gabry!
Dat is hoopgevend. 
Wil je me op de hoogte houden dat zou geweldig zijn. 

liefs
Ilse

----------


## gabry

Hoi Ilse,

Dat zal ik zeker doen, als iemand hier enthousiast over is, ben ik het wel!
Ik ben zeer stabiel en kan er vanuit gaan dat ik elke 2 weken 1mg. kan verminderen.
Ik heb al uitgerekend wanneer ik precies klaar ben.

Ik heb er alle vertrouwen in!

Hoe gaat het nu met jou?
In je laatste bericht zei je dat je nog niet klaar bent voor afbouwen, niet doen dan!
Maar ik ben toch benieuwd hoe je, je nu voelt?

Liefs Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gabry,
Fijn dat je je zo goed voelt en zo enthousiast en vol vertrouwen bent  :Smile: 
Hopelijk kan je over een tijd zeggen, ik ben er vanaf en ik voel mij gelukkig  :Smile: 
Veel succes! 

Hallo Ilse,
Al bedacht of, wanneer en hoe je zou willen afbouwen???
Hoe gaat het nu met je?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Ilse34

Hé Luus,

Ik ga zeker nog een jaar wachten... Ik neem nu 6 maanden de AD. 
En ben er eindelijk gewoon aan. Stel dat ik terugval dan moet ik weer door die verschrikkelijke eerste weken van AD gebruik. 

Bedankt voor de interesse.
Liefs
Ilse

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey ilse,

Nou fijn dat je eindelijk geen klachten meer hebt van de AD. 
Verstandig dat je voor jezelf besluit eerst de AD af te wachten, je doet ook ondertussen de mindfull training dus misschien als je dat afgerond hebt en je je weer zo goed mogelijk voelt dat je dan kan beginnen met afbouwen. In elk geval veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## gabry

Nog even de laaste loodjes, nog 4 dagen dan ben ik klaar!!!!!
Medicijnvrij!!! Wat een vrijheid!!!
En nog beter, ik voel me goed, ik leef weer!

Ik ben zo ontzettend blij dat ik hier mee begonnen ben. Het was me zonder de weg terug nooit gelukt.

Gabry.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gabry  :Smile: 

Super om te horen dat je nu echt bijna klaar / afgekickt bent! Super hoor!
Fijn dat je je goed voelt en weer leeft!  :Big Grin: 
Hopelijk blijf je je zo voelen lang nadat je gestopt bent!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Ilse34

haai Gabry!!

wat een geweldig nieuws!
keep up the good work  :Smile: 

liefs
Ilse

----------


## dotito

Hallo Gabry,

Goed zo! proficiat he! :Wink: 

Do,

----------


## gabry

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa Geweldig he???

Ik ben zo blij! En het gaat gewoon hartstikke goed!!
Dit heeft ZO goed voor me gewerkt! 

Ik kan het me nog nauwelijks voorstellen dat ik vanaf morgenavond NOOIT meer AD hoef te slikken!

Liefs Gabry

----------


## dotito

@Gabry,

Kan ik wel aannemen dat je blij bent,wat ik wel zou doen in begin is veel naar buiten gaan voor vit.D op te doen.
Als ik een tijd geleden ben gestopt met AD,hebben ze dat tegen mij gezegd.Das naar schijnt heel goed voor het Serotonine gehalte.Vooral in begin omdat u hersenen dat dan meer nodig hebben.

Lieve groet,Do :Wink:

----------


## gabry

@ Do,

Dankjewel voor de tip!
Het schijnt dat heel veel mensen vit. D tekort komen, door de lange winter!
Iedereen naar buiten dus! Haha

Gelukkig houden de voedingsupplementen, die het mogelijk hebben gemaakt af te bouwen, me goed op de been.

Nu alleen nog 45 dagen de supplementen doorslikken zoals ik al die tijd heb gedaan!!

Liefs Gabry

----------


## dotito

Hey Gabry,

Ja dat klopt idd dat veel mensen een tekort aan vit D hebben.Is nl ook zo als je er heel moe kunt van worden ben dat nog niet zo lang te weten gekomen door mijn bloedonderzoek.

Wens je nog veel succes,met het afbouwen.En als je eens een dagje hebt dat het wat minder gaat,de moed nooit laten zakken he!

Lieve groet,Do :Wink:

----------


## hybride

Ik heb de weg terug ook even bekeken. Het is een hulpmiddel om af te komen van AD, niet om daarna zonder te kunnen, toch? Zou wel duur zijn ook.

Ik ben in 15 jaar al meermalen gestopt en weer begonnen. Ik zoek continu naar alternatieven om de chemie op orde houdt zonder AD. Ik slik al een jaar goede kwaliteit voedingsupplementen waardoor ik me zeker beter voel. Maar om nu te stellen dat ze AD kunnen vervangen, nee. Wel heb ik minder last van de algemene (blijvende) bijwerkingen van AD. 

Ik ken het effect hoe goed je je kan voelen als je stopt met AD. Ik meen dat dat komt omdat de stoffen uit je lichaam zijn maar de (positieve) werking in je hersenen nog een tijdje doorzet. Als iemand een jaar van de AD af is en nog zegt dat ie zich geweldig voelt, dan is er wel iets aan de hand. Graag zou ik dan weten wat die slikt ;-)

----------


## sietske763

hoi hybride,
ik begrijp je helemaal, ook ik ben regelmatig gestopt met AD en dan bleef het ook redelijke tijd goed, maar........later als er geen bloedspiegel meer is, wer het wel een beetje anders....
dus ik heb me voorgenomen om nooit meer te stoppen.
ben op vadoxan forum begonnen, heb al lang weer andere AD, maar nu ik eindekijk betere berichten hoor, is dat ik dat middel nog weer eens wil proberen en vol te houden, verder laat ik de med. onveranderd, ik leef liever met pillen gelukkig dan altijd met jezelf in gevecht zijn....maar het heeft wel 18 jaar geduurd voordat ik het dus accepteerde

----------


## hybride

> dus ik heb me voorgenomen om nooit meer te stoppen.


Hoi Sietske,
Weet wat je zegt ;-) 

Ik wil er toch wel graag vanaf, maar ben heel voorzichtig geworden met afbouwen/minderen. Ik heb het ruim een jaar volgehouden op 25% dosis. Maar dan gaat het heeeel geleidelijk achteruit. Voedingsupplementen bieden mij geen soelaas om dit proces te keren/stabiliseren. Heftige terugvallen heb ik altijd in de winter. Ik ga nu mijn computerstekje, waar ik meestal zit, na de zomer uitrusten met daglichtlampen zodat ik heel veel 'daglicht' krijg. Eens proberen wat dat doet. De zon blijkt bij mij nog het beste alternatief. De 'weg terug' vind ik helemaal niet zo heftig als je het geleidelijk doet.

----------


## gabry

@ Sietske en Hybride,

De weg terug is een hulpmiddel om zonder bijwerkingen van de AD af te komen.
Bovendien is het zo dat je de supplementen die je een goed gevoel geven kunt blijven gebuiken.
Zo is de Omega in hoge dosering zeer belangrijk voor je geestelijke toestand.

Maar eerst en vooral is het belangrijk dat je zeker weet dat je ervan af wilt raken.
De overtuiging het verder zonder deze middelen te doen is absoluut noodzakelijk.

Hybride, wat bedoel je met " de weg terug vind ik helemaal niet zo heftig als je het geleidelijk doet" Bedoel je daarmee dat je eens bent begonnen met het programma?
Of heb je anderszins ervaring?

Ik ben benieuwd naar je reactie.
Groetjes Gabry

----------


## hybride

> Hybride, wat bedoel je met " de weg terug vind ik helemaal niet zo heftig als je het geleidelijk doet" Bedoel je daarmee dat je eens bent begonnen met het programma? Of heb je anderszins ervaring?


Wat ik bedoel is dat het afbouwen van AD zonder aanvullende supplementen bij mij niet gepaard gaat met slecht verdraagbare bijwerkingen. Misschien scheelt het dat ik het vaker heb gedaan, waardoor de 'angstfactor' minder is. 
Ik ben van mening dat bijwerkingen ook deels te maken hebben met de innerlijke onrust die er is tijdens dat proces.

Persoonlijk betwijfel ik of overtuiging er veel toe doet bij het stoppen van AD. Als AD wordt voorgeschreven voor de overbrugging van een moeilijke periode van bv. rouw o.i.d, kan ik me er wel wat bij indenken. Als je AD gebruikt voor een pathologische chemische onbalans helpt volgens mij alleen het volledig omgooien van je leven. Het uitbannen van alle spanning en stress en meer gaan leven als oermens.

----------


## gabry

Dat bijwerkingen niet tussen de oren zit, wordt bewezen door mensen die lijden aan dementie, in verzorgingstehuizen, die veelvuldig aan de AD zitten. Ze zijn zich niet bewust van de medicatie die ze innemen, en als ze afbouwen krijgen ze dezelfde afkickverschijnselen als "gezonde mensen".

Welke supplementen heb je dan eerder gebruikt om af te bouwen? En ik kan me voorstellen dat je dan minder angstig bent om af te bouwen. Ik ben benieuwd hoe en waardoor dat proces verlicht werd?

Overtuiging is zeer belangrijk, als je enigzins gelooft dat je de medicatie 'nodig' hebt is de motivatie door te zetten bij het afbouwen ver te zoeken.

----------


## bethie

gaby,

Hoe gaat het nu met je, nog steeds alles goed. Welke medicijnen slikte je en waarvoor. Ik heb namelijk efexor geslikt voor angsten, ben nu 3 maanden gestopt maar voel me niet zo goed alles is nog niet in balans. Ik vond de weg terug erg duur, maar misschien wel de moeite waard.

Kan je me iets laten weten?

Bethie

----------


## gabry

@ Bethie,

Ik ben nu 6 maanden van de AD af. Maar ben sinds 7 weken toch begonnen met st.Janskruid. Ik voelde me toch steeds vaker somber en teneergeslagen.
Ik slikte Seroxat (paroxitine) en heb het voorgeschreven gekregen n.a.v. echtscheiding nu 11 jaar geleden. 
De weg terug is inderdaad heel duur. Je moet echt rekenen tussen 1700 en 1800 euro uitgaande van 20mg. Ik weet dat Efexor anders zit met hun dosering, bovendien schijnt het moeilijk af te bouwen zijn omdat het in veel gevallen time-released is.

Omdat jij al 3 maanden bent gestopt, zou ik in ieder geval adviseren een hoge dosering Omega te gebruiken.

Iemand heeft hier geschreven dat je 1 jaar gestopt moet zijn en dat je dan pas kunt zeggen hoe je je voelt ik ben het daarmee eens. 
Het afbouwen ging voortreffelijk met de weg terug alleen na een maand of 4 begon bij mij toch weer het sombere gevoel terug te komen, vandaar de start met st Janskruid om dit te overbruggen. 
Toch ben ik nog steeds blij dat ik ben gestopt met de AD, ik verlies steeds meer overgewicht. En je moet niet vergeten dat je de werkelijkheid van het leven zonder demper over je heen krijgt.

Enorm veel succes.
Ohja tegen angst/paniek/onrust neem ik valeriaan.
Liefs Gabry

----------


## bethie

gabry,

dank voor je bericht. Ben je al bekend met het jnk-gen, wat ze nu hebben bij de weg terug. Ik vind het namelijk wel lastig hoor, want je wil toch wel echt van je klachten af.

Groetjes

----------


## bethie

gabry,

hoeveel omega zou je aanraden?

----------


## gabry

@ Bethie,
Ik heb inderdaad wel van JNK gen gehoord en gelezen, maar ben er niet aan begonnen. Financieel is dat voor mij niet haalbaar.

Wat Omega 3 betreft moet je al snel denken aan 4000 tot 6000 mg per dag.
Bijv. 2-3 capsule's bij het opstaan en 2-3 capsule's rond de middag. Niet na 16.00uur, je lichaam heeft tijd nodig de Omega te verwerken vóór de nacht.

Gabry

----------


## spiritueel

Ik weet niet of Gabry hier nog op het forum is.
Ik heb nl een vraag
Ik wil ook het programma(de erg terug) proberen,vindt het boek best wel ingewikkeld
Als je hier nog bent,hoelang heb je die pillen geslikt van de weg terug,hoeveel maanden bv
Het is nl erg duur
gr Corrie

----------


## gabry

@ spiritueel

We hebben inmiddels persoonlijk contact. 

Ik heb zelf de berichten die ik heb geplaatst nog eens terug gelezen, was wel leuk om te lezen en ik voelde weer meteen de bevrijding van al die jaren vastzitten aan de AD en de wanhoop er nooit vanaf te komen. Maar voor alle andere lezers kan ik zeggen dat ik nog steeds na al die jaren, inmiddels ruim drie jaar, beter gezegd aankomende maart vier jaar volledig van de AD verlost ben dankzij "de weg terug"
Ik heb heel af en toe nog eens contact met de mensen achter het programma en heb begrepen dat het inmiddels een andere samenstelling heeft met andere supplementen. Wat vooral ook de nazorg en de tijd na het stoppen van AD ondersteunt. Dus het is alleen nog maar beter geworden.

En ik voel me nog steeds vele malen beter zonder AD!

----------

